# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Female var cycle log

## Sweetss

Hey everyone!

I just started a cycle on saturday 2/16. This is my first REAL cycle. I say real because my first time taking anvar was august 2012 and i was on birth control during the cycle. I ramped up to 15 mg for 8 weeks. My boyfriend was informed by a professioanal female bodybuilder that you cannot be on birthcontrol. So i stopped the var. Birth control and the var dont mix and it hindered all the gains i could have gotten. I did see some strength gains but nothing that crazy. I should have seen alot espcially taking 15mg. So this time around i am off birth control(been off for 3 weeks) and really looking forward to see what the var can do!

There isn't much information out there in regards to women and anavar . Guys and girls have such different effects/results/side effects. So I've decided to log my experience over the next 10weeks. This a great way for me to stay on track and log my feelings and results and also get any advice along the way from people more experience. Advice and feedback is greatly appriciated! I am going to be as detailed as possible. I am planing on doing weekly update . if i experience anything that i need to post i will. I am starting out at 5mg for first 4 days then ramping right up to 12.5mg a day for a total of 10 weeks. 

My diet is on point! I have been eating a strict diet since april 2012. I calculate my calories/cabs/fat/protein in each meal. I did my first bulk approx 2-3 months and gained a decent amount of muscle. Now I am currently cutting and carb cycling duirng this phase, which i started jan 7, 2013. My daily macros are 720 calories 75g carbs 12g of fat 85g protein. I do a re-feed (carb up) day every 2 weeks. This day i take in 150g of carbs. I alternate that with a high carb day where i take in 100g carbs. So my carb cycle schedule is as follows Sat-monday are moderate carb days, tues-thurs no carbs (no startchy carbs), and friday high or refeed day. Tuesday and fridays are my rest days, but tuesday is active rest day i do cardio only. I eat clean, chicken green veggies, sweet potatos, brown rice lean turkey, avocoados, egg/egg whites, oats. Below is an example of a moderate carb day.

Breakfast: 3 egg whites 1/2 ezekiel english muffin
Snack: 1.75oz chicken 1/4 cup green veggies
Lunch: 1.75oz chicken 1/4 cup green veggies
Prework out: 2.75ox 93% lean turkey 130g sweet potatos
Post work out shake: 3/4 scoop protein 1/5 cup oats 
Dinner: 2oz chicken 1/4cup green veggies
Daily Supplements: mult vitamin, vitmain c, fish oil, bcaas, pre workout drink

I will give you a little background on my training. I started going to the gym and lifitng weights back in july 2012. Before then i was doing p90x at home for about a year prior. P90x was a good base for me but i wasnt getting the results i wanted. I got into the gym since my boyfriend has such a strong passion for fitness and a lot of experience. He got me on my diet and learnedva lot about eating clean. He has a lot of knowledge on nutrition and what works! I bassically had no idea what i was doing! The gym can be very overwhelming for a girl! I just followed his lead. I lifted what he lifted(obviosuly lower weight). I was training hard and heavy right off the bat. Learing a lot about form and different training techniqques. i have been training with him since. Currently i train legs twice a week and have started training shoulders as well 2x a week. I now have huge passion for fitness. I go hard at the gym. Currently added in a lot of HIIT cardio. Doing cardio after my lifts 5 days week and cardio on my rest day. 

My current measurments:
Height- 5'4"
Weight- 138lbs
Waist- 27.5"
Hips- 36"
Hips & butt- 38"

My goals during this cycle is to gain a lot of muscle and to look very toned and athletic even a ripped look. I want to cut a lot of fat as well. My boyfriend and i have done a lot of research before i started, to be informed on possible sides and resutls. But there is still a lot of unknown, so i will be continuing my research during the cycle to learn as much as possible. There are not many logs of females taking var and their experiences, so i will greatly appriciate anyones advice or experiences to help me along my journey. Hopefully my experience will help other females interested in starting a cycle.

----------


## t-dogg

Look forward to updates. welcome aboard.

----------


## twitz

Hey Sweets, nice to see another female log!  :Smilie: 

I would consider your last cycle to be a 'real' one, even if you were on BC. 15mg for 8 weeks is certainly a 'real' cycle and the BC wouldn't have hindered all gains. I totally understand where the female BB'r is coming from as var and BC contain two different types of hormones, but they do not interact or cancel each other out. Yes, it could of limited your gains, but you didn't completely waste your time  :Smilie: . 

What is your bodyfat, and how old are you hun? I'm happy to hear that you have your BF to help you, but 720 cals per day is low. Yes, I understand you are currently in a cut, but you ended your post stating that you 'want to gain a lot of muscle' during your cycle. Of course the var will help, but you need to eat to make those gains! If you want to gain a lot of muscle, I would have another look at your diet and cardio schedule. Eating enough, not over doing the cardio, lifting heavy, and a good attitude like yours will get you what you want  :Smilie: 

I'm excited to follow along, all the best and can't wait to watch you rock this  :Smilie:

----------


## Sweetss

> Hey Sweets, nice to see another female log! 
> 
> I would consider your last cycle to be a 'real' one, even if you were on BC. 15mg for 8 weeks is certainly a 'real' cycle and the BC wouldn't have hindered all gains. I totally understand where the female BB'r is coming from as var and BC contain two different types of hormones, but they do not interact or cancel each other out. Yes, it could of limited your gains, but you didn't completely waste your time . 
> 
> What is your bodyfat, and how old are you hun? I'm happy to hear that you have your BF to help you, but 720 cals per day is low. Yes, I understand you are currently in a cut, but you ended your post stating that you 'want to gain a lot of muscle' during your cycle. Of course the var will help, but you need to eat to make those gains! If you want to gain a lot of muscle, I would have another look at your diet and cardio schedule. Eating enough, not over doing the cardio, lifting heavy, and a good attitude like yours will get you what you want 
> 
> I'm excited to follow along, all the best and can't wait to watch you rock this


Heyy twitz, thanks for the response!  :Smilie: ) I've been following your thread as well! I'm 26.

750 calories is on my moderate days, so my current carb cycle diet looks like this:

MOD Monday 750 calories
LOW Tuesday 448 calories
LOW Wednesday 448 calories
LOW Thursday 448 calories
HIGH/Re-feed Friday 1150/1350 calories
MOD Saturday 750 calories
MOD Sunday 750 calories

I should have worded my original post better but I can't go back and edit what I said. I would like to put on some muscle like I stated, but I'm really looking more to harden up and get more cut. I'm just coming off a bulk this past winter where I packed on a solid 6-8 lbs. with very minimal body fat added. Going off some of the pictures I've seen I'd estimate anywhere from 18-22% BF is where I'm at right now. 

During my bulk, I was taking in 1500 calories and saw great results with the added weight. This is the first time I am doing a cutting diet so I'm just playing around with what my body works best with. Currently I have my macro split to 45% protein/40% carbs/15% fat but I think I am going to change it up to the following split: 55% protein/30% carbs/15% fat and do the diet as follows:

moderate days: 1000 calories 138g protein/75g carbs/16g fat

no carb days: 696 calories 138g protein/0g starchy carbs (just veggies)/16g fat 

high day: 1196 calories 138g protein/125g carbs/16g fat 

refeed day (every 2 weeks): 1396 calories 138g protein/175g carbs/16g fat

I will try to get the female BB I spoke to to chime in on this thread. Would love to get some more feedback!

----------


## jasc

Great idea on the log Sweets, I'm subscribed. My gf started her first Var cycle 5 days ago so this will be great for her to follow.

----------


## twitz

> Heyy twitz, thanks for the response! ) I've been following your thread as well! I'm 26.
> 
> 750 calories is on my moderate days, so my current carb cycle diet looks like this:
> 
> MOD Monday 750 calories
> LOW Tuesday 448 calories
> LOW Wednesday 448 calories
> LOW Thursday 448 calories
> HIGH/Re-feed Friday 1150/1350 calories
> ...


I'm interested in how you will make out on your diet. If you are 20% BF, your TDEE is around 1650-1660, so you are eating quite a bit below main. even your refeed day is below. Please keep me updated so I know how you're feeling. (I have to start a cut after my cycle and following you will help!  :Smilie:  ) The var will help you keep your hard-earned muscle  :Smilie: , but if you were starving (var makes me super freaking hungry), you should still have fantastic results if you have a refeed day even once a week.

What your BB'r friend said is correct, and if you are thinking of competing I would say absolutely not to bc pills, I just meant that you totally didn't blow it nor hinder all gains. 

Pumped for you girl!!!

----------


## Sweetss

> I'm interested in how you will make out on your diet. If you are 20% BF, your TDEE is around 1650-1660, so you are eating quite a bit below main. even your refeed day is below. Please keep me updated so I know how you're feeling. (I have to start a cut after my cycle and following you will help!  ) The var will help you keep your hard-earned muscle , but if you were starving (var makes me super freaking hungry), you should still have fantastic results if you have a refeed day even once a week.
> 
> What your BB'r friend said is correct, and if you are thinking of competing I would say absolutely not to bc pills, I just meant that you totally didn't blow it nor hinder all gains. 
> 
> Pumped for you girl!!!



Thank you for all the support!! Started the diet in my last post today. i will keep you infomed with how i feel! Even though it is very low, im never starving and still have a ton of energy to blast out killer workouts! Very pumped to see what the car does!

----------


## Sweetss

Var*** not car damn autocorrect lolol

----------


## Sweetss

Today is the big day! Ramping my dose up to 12.5mg! So far first 4 days i haven't felt anything just some heartburn, which comes with the var. the only changes I've felt is all mental. The var gave me a huge mental boost and new found motivation to really push my self to another level in my fitness journey! Feeling is great! I will keep you all updated over the next few days with any changes/feelings.

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey Sweets, nice to see another female log! 
> 
> I would consider your last cycle to be a 'real' one, even if you were on BC. 15mg for 8 weeks is certainly a 'real' cycle and the BC wouldn't have hindered all gains. I totally understand where the female BB'r is coming from as var and BC contain two different types of hormones, but they do not interact or cancel each other out. Yes, it could of limited your gains, but you didn't completely waste your time . 
> 
> What is your bodyfat, and how old are you hun? I'm happy to hear that you have your BF to help you, but 720 cals per day is low. Yes, I understand you are currently in a cut, but you ended your post stating that you 'want to gain a lot of muscle' during your cycle. Of course the var will help, but you need to eat to make those gains! If you want to gain a lot of muscle, I would have another look at your diet and cardio schedule. Eating enough, not over doing the cardio, lifting heavy, and a good attitude like yours will get you what you want 
> 
> I'm excited to follow along, all the best and can't wait to watch you rock this


^^ great advice here Twitz.

----------


## Sweetss

It has only been 5 days but last night during my lift i felt like a beast! I was able to push through each set and felt i could keep on going. Since i am carb cycling, yesterday I was on a no carb day(no startchy carbs) and i still was able to push through as if i had carbs to fuel my wrkout. I train shoulders and legs twice a week but my second leg day i focus more on glutes and hammies. So last night was a glutes and shoulders night with 25min of HIIT cardio. I was able to go slightly heavier on some workouts which is so motivating and exciting. Normally when i lift i consentrate on the stretch and contracting the muscle on each exercise and not going veryyy heavy. Last week reverse hack squat i was doing 110lbs and feeling tired. Last night i was at 140lb 10 reps ATG! Also i normally dont sweat that much during my lifts, but i was a sweaty mess last night! I left the gym and felt amazing! It is crazy how such a small amount of the var you feel changes quick! Very exciting! Looking forward to my lift tonight...last no carb day forbthe week and hitting back & abs. Then i have a big refeed day tomorrow!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Hey sweets! Glad to see another female log going! Don't you love the feeling of complete domination over the weights?!?! I'm looking forward to following your progress. Keep killing it hard!

----------


## twitz

Hi Sweets! One week in now? How's it going? How are you feeling?

----------


## ironbeck

I would take prilosec ed for the heartburn, because it will just get worse.

----------


## Sweetss

> Hey sweets! Glad to see another female log going! Don't you love the feeling of complete domination over the weights?!?! I'm looking forward to following your progress. Keep killing it hard!


Feeling is insane so motivating!!

----------


## Sweetss

One week done! Feeling awesome! Four days at 5mg and only been 4 days at 12.5mg but def feeling the difference. Still killing my workouts. Feel unstoppable in the gym! Also changed my diet up as of wed and that has also made me feel even better but its only been first few days. we'll see how my body reacts with the increase in protein so far so good! 

This morning i did chest and tris. Went up in weight on each exercise! I did assisted dips and last week i was struggling to bang out 6 with 50lb assistance...today i bang out 10 for 2 sets at 25lb assistance! Cant wait to be able to do my first set of unassisted dips! 

One thing ive noticed is my body is feeling very tight. Like i feel i need to stretch a lot. My hands i notice it the most when i straighten my hand out. As my bf says, i have claw hands..i don't even realize my hands relaxed look like claws. I also had a few muscle cramps in my feet this week too. Still getting heartburn randomly throughout the day but it's not that bad. 

Overall, feel mentally and physically great! Haven't really noticed many physical changes in my body yet but this is just the beginning!

----------


## Sweetss

> I would take prilosec ed for the heartburn, because it will just get worse.


Thank you for the advice ironbeck!. Ill have to try that if its starts getting bad. So far its nothing crazy...

----------


## twitz

> One week done! Feeling awesome! Four days at 5mg and only been 4 days at 12.5mg but def feeling the difference. Still killing my workouts. Feel unstoppable in the gym! Also changed my diet up as of wed and that has also made me feel even better but its only been first few days. we'll see how my body reacts with the increase in protein so far so good! 
> 
> This morning i did chest and tris. Went up in weight on each exercise! I did assisted dips and last week i was struggling to bang out 6 with 50lb assistance...today i bang out 10 for 2 sets at 25lb assistance! Cant wait to be able to do my first set of unassisted dips! 
> 
> One thing ive noticed is my body is feeling very tight. Like i feel i need to stretch a lot. My hands i notice it the most when i straighten my hand out. As my bf says, i have claw hands..i don't even realize my hands relaxed look like claws. I also had a few muscle cramps in my feet this week too. Still getting heartburn randomly throughout the day but it's not that bad. 
> 
> Overall, feel mentally and physically great! Haven't really noticed many physical changes in my body yet but this is just the beginning!


Are you taking taurine and potassium?

The cramps (just wait till you get a 'pump'!  :Smilie: ) will be much less if you do!

----------


## Tron3219

Quick question: does the thing bout BC apply to just the pill, patch and shot? What about the one that's pretty much just a plug. I forget what it's called.

-TroN-

----------


## twitz

> Quick question: does the thing bout BC apply to just the pill, patch and shot? What about the one that's pretty much just a plug. I forget what it's called.
> 
> -TroN-


IUD? Mirena is the one that releases hormones. I have that, and still see results from anavar .

----------


## Tron3219

> IUD? Mirena is the one that releases hormones. I have that, and still see results from anavar.


I don't remember what it's called...but it like plugs up her ovaries. She doesn't have "flow". I don't think it release hormones

-TroN-

----------


## twitz

> I don't remember what it's called...but it like plugs up her ovaries. She doesn't have "flow". I don't think it release hormones
> 
> -TroN-


Yup, the mirena iud. I have the same thing and still see gains. I wouldn't worry about that  :Smilie:

----------


## Sweetss

Lil update i got my period yesterday oh joy lol. When i was on bc i would rarely get it...and if i did get it was only for a day or 2 and very light. This is first time im off bc since i was 19 so my body is definitly adjusting to the change. Ive been off bc for a lil over a month now.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lil update i got my period yesterday oh joy lol. When i was on bc i would rarely get it...and if i did get it was only for a day or 2 and very light. This is first time im off bc since i was 19 so my body is definitly adjusting to the change. Ive been off bc for a lil over a month now.


Hi girl. Just noticed your thread. Interested in your results!

----------


## Sweetss

> Are you taking taurine and potassium?
> 
> The cramps (just wait till you get a 'pump'! ) will be much less if you do!


Im prolly gonna start taking taurine to help. Thanks for ur advice twitz  :Smilie:  I did shoulders tonight. While i was doing front lateral raises, had crazyyy pumps in my arms and my forearms....boyyyy did they hurt! Its hurts but also feels good all at once haha

----------


## twitz

> Im prolly gonna start taking taurine to help. Thanks for ur advice twitz  I did shoulders tonight. While i was doing front lateral raises, had crazyyy pumps in my arms and my forearms....boyyyy did they hurt! Its hurts but also feels good all at once haha


Yeah! You just wait!! I had one workout were I had to stop in the middle of my set. 

Keep it up!

----------


## Sweetss

Day 13 feeling really strong and killing my workouts! Did glutes/hammies and shoulders last night. Reverse hack squat was at 140lbs last week was able to do 180lbs and 10 reps. Front lateral raises have been stuck doin 10lbs long time and now was able to do 15lbs! This is all on low/no carb day too. Feeling like superwomen. :P

What i have noticed lately is my veins starting to pop out more in my arms. My boobs have shrunk a lot quick :Frown:  lol went from a full B to about an A. Price girls pay to be ripped! No big deal can always make them bigger:P also been feeling really tight in my chest when i breath. Almost feels like i have something sitting on my chest making deep breaths a lil hard. I can feel it in my back wen i take deep breath. My body temp has increased. During my lifts im sweating like crazy. During cardio oh jeeeze am i a sweaty mess! I even wake up at night really hot. All these sides are nothing crazy i am able to still function. 

My body is starting to change! My abs have started to pop out, which is exciting i have never had a 6-pack!!! Increased cardio has def helped with my cutting. I feel a lot firmer and my arms n shoulders are looking great..loving the progress thus far! Im not getting as sore as i use to and I'm smashing thru the weights! I measured my self after one week and my waist went down an in 28 to 27"! My weight increased by 2lbs I'm at 140lbs now. Measurements are better way to show progress then weight. Scale is a women's enemy! Ladies interested in starting a cycle, do not get frustrated if ur weight increases when ur cutting! I look a lot different. I look strong n love it! I tend to forget that the scale doesn't matter and fall in to that girly mind frame and think ugh i gained 2lbs automatically assuming its fat but when in reality I'm actually decreasing body fat and gaining some muscle! I'm going to weigh my self once a month at most and continue with measurements and progress pictures. So far in loving this and feel very motivated each day and look forward to my workouts each day.

----------


## Sweetss

Small update... My skin is feelin slightly more oily. I was lucky and have always had great skin. I am definitly noticing a change..small breakouts have popped up recently.

Just ate my preworkout meal and ready to smash back this morning!'

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Just taking a peek! Love your updates and thx for sharing!!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

Interesting cycle so far... normally reading weekly calorie consumption like that I would think there is not way its going to work in the gains department...

Funny thing is, Im exactly the same. My daily caloric intake is 16-1800 (@225lb) and I can maintain and still see gains with this.

IF its working, go with it, some of us are just plain weird

----------


## Sweetss

Day 16...i added in clen to my cycle. Going to run 2 weeks on 2 weeks off starting at 20mcg wrking up to about 80mcg. Going to be taking taurine to help muscle cramps and have Benadryl handy for sleeping. I read a lot on the sides of clen so im prepared. This is my first time taking clen so any advice is greatly appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## Sweetss

> Interesting cycle so far... normally reading weekly calorie consumption like that I would think there is not way its going to work in the gains department...
> 
> Funny thing is, Im exactly the same. My daily caloric intake is 16-1800 (@225lb) and I can maintain and still see gains with this.
> IF its working, go with it, some of us are just plain weird



Yeah my body seems to wrk great on low carb low calorie intake. I still have crazy energy even on low carb days. While i was bulking i took in 1500cals which seems low but i put on about 8 lbs of muscle with very little body fat in about 3 months. I def am a weird one :P

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Day 16...i added in clen to my cycle. Going to run 2 weeks on 2 weeks off starting at 20mcg wrking up to about 80mcg. Going to be taking taurine to help muscle cramps and have Benadryl handy for sleeping. I read a lot on the sides of clen so im prepared. This is my first time taking clen so any advice is greatly appreciated


Don't take it too late otherwise interrupts my sleep. I have done 3 weeks on 3 off.

----------


## Sweetss

> Don't take it too late otherwise interrupts my sleep. I have done 3 weeks on 3 off.


Yeah definitely wont take at night. Going to take it in the morning!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Day 16...i added in clen to my cycle. Going to run 2 weeks on 2 weeks off starting at 20mcg wrking up to about 80mcg. Going to be taking taurine to help muscle cramps and have Benadryl handy for sleeping. I read a lot on the sides of clen so im prepared. This is my first time taking clen so any advice is greatly appreciated


How did the 20mcg feel? You dont have a lot of body weight so 80 may be a bit high so tread carefully.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> How did the 20mcg feel? You dont have a lot of body weight so 80 may be a bit high so tread carefully.


I tolerate 120 at peek. I said tolerate.

----------


## Sweetss

> How did the 20mcg feel? You dont have a lot of body weight so 80 may be a bit high so tread carefully.


Within the first hour of taking the clen , i did feel it.. But the effects soon wore off after that. I will be increasing slowly and see how my body reacts. I wont be taking on more than i can handle.

----------


## Sweetss

I bought 500mg taurine capsuls whoch i started taking 1 with the clen . Anyone have any sugestions on how much taurine to take?

----------


## ironman1982

> I bought 500mg taurine capsuls whoch i started taking 1 with the clen. Anyone have any sugestions on how much taurine to take?


Hi sweets, whats the taurine for sorry if this is a silly question

----------


## twitz

> I bought 500mg taurine capsuls whoch i started taking 1 with the clen. Anyone have any sugestions on how much taurine to take?


I would start at 1000mg per day, increase to 2000mg IF you are getting cramps and think you need to. I have never used clen , maybe someone else can chime in if I'm wrong. I use bewteen 1000-2000mg ED for var cramps.




> Hi sweets, whats the taurine for sorry if this is a silly question


It's to help prevent muscle cramps/pumps

----------


## Sweetss

> Hi sweets, whats the taurine for sorry if this is a silly question


One of the sides of clen is muscle cramps and also the var as well so the taurine helps the cramping. I was getting bad foot cramps before the clen so i lnew i needed to add tuarone once i staryed the clen.

----------


## Sweetss

> I would start at 1000mg per day, increase to 2000mg IF you are getting cramps and think you need to. I have never used clen , maybe someone else can chime in if I'm wrong. I use bewteen 1000-2000mg ED for var cramps
> 
> It's to help prevent muscle cramps/pumps


Thank you for the advice twitz  :Smilie:  im gonna start taking 1000mg and as i increase the clen to reach my max ill increase the taurine depending on how my body reacts. So far been cramp free and feel really good!

----------


## ironman1982

> It's to help prevent muscle cramps/pumps


Nice one is anavar pretty bad for this and what causes it? 

Usually its low sodium in your diet which causes cramps

Would anavar be a good addition to test for lean gains

Sorry for the questions i might cycle next year and was thinking of prop and var or prop and stanozolol .

----------


## Sweetss

Day 23
Really happy with all the progress thus far. Been having great strength gains and improving in each workout. Even with the increased cardio and carb cycling, I am still have great gains. My energy is crazy even on my no carb days I am still a beat in the gym! This past Sunday I was able to leg press 230lbs which is a personal best! Seeing all these improvements keeps me extremely motivated. I love to work hard! When I lift, I don’t always try to just push the most weight I can, I like to focus on contracting and stretching the muscle so I don’t always go to my max. usually each set I increase the weight. But the var is making me feel like superwomen and smashing through the weights.

As far as my body, it has definitely changed. I am looking a lot more toned and solid. I am leaning out slowly and I cannot wait for the clen to really start helping me shed some body fat. My boobs have shrunk so much. But oh well my results everywhere else out weight that loss lol! My shoulders and arms are looking a lot more defined, and muscular. Even my chest is forming that crease down the middle, which is so exciting!! My boyfriend has been noticing the changes in me the most. He’s the one that pointed out my chest was changing. He says I’m looking more ‘brolic’ hahha J I want ladies out there to understand that the var will make you look strong and athletic, but you also have to put in the work. It isn’t a miracle pill that will instantly give you your dream body. Your diet needs to be on point. You also need to train hard and not be afraid of weights. My muscles are developing nicely and I am proud of where I am at this point. My body still feels very tight. My hands mostly. My forearms are extremely hard. I have been getting crazy pumps in them during a lot of lifts..kind of weird of all areas. my veins are popping out more in my shoulders. I even have this nice vein on my hip! I love vascularity :P The overall look I am going for is a more muscular ripped look…so so far heading in the right direction.

So far haven’t been having many sides with the var, just occasional heartburn throughout the day. With the clen, I get the shaky hands and heart racing within the first 30-60min and then it slowly fizzles out during the first 3 days. I did have headaches throughout the first 3 days but nothing that bad. Yeaterday was day 4 and I took 60mcg’s today. Was grinding my teeth a lot more and my jaw very tight. My hands cramped up a lot as well. I wasn’t as shaky as I was the other days and no head ache. I took the clen at 10am and by 3pm I felt like normal. Today day 5 of clen i decided to split the 80mcgs up in 2 doses 40mcg each. so i took 40 around 630. Going to take the other 40 around 12 noon today. i am also splitting my taurine with the clen to take 50mg in morning and 50mg in afternoon. We will see how I react to that…

----------


## Knockout_Power

Great detail in your posts, always a good read... Are you keeping picture logs?

----------


## Sweetss

> Great detail in your posts, always a good read... Are you keeping picture logs?


Yes i have been taking a few pictures a week. Also take my measurements each sunday.

----------


## Sweetss

Day 27.
My body is definitely changing. Im looking very athletic and strong. Veins in my arms shoulders even my abs are popping out more! Im really happy with how my arms and shoulders are looking. I started lifting shoulders twice a week since they were a lagging body part; splitting it up with more rear delt exercises one day and more presses the other day. This has definitely made my shoulders pop! I lift triceps 2x a week and bis I do once every other week. People at my gym have even noticed some changes. One lady came up to me to say how awesome my arms and shoulders are looking. She said she was staring at me while I was doing cable curls because she was so impressed with how they looked. That really made me feel good. My arms have never had any definition so this is a huge accomplishment for me. It feels really good when others are noticing changes, especially people who I do not talk to actually noticing. That keeps me so motivated! I even compared a picture of myself from today and 2 weeks ago of my arms and such huge changes in such a short period. Sometimes you need to look at the pictures to really see the crazy results.

Been feeling very tight lately. I couldnt even do my normal HIIT treadmill workout my calves get so tight during the sprints. I usually do the stairs 20-30min after my lifts and my legs get so tight and I just push through it though usually goes away. Im starting to stretch a lot more before and after my lifts. I am still getting sore after my lifts. I read as lot of people dont feel sore while on the var. I am actually feeling more sore because of how much harder im pushing myself.

Almost done with my first 2 weeks of clen . I am up to 100mcgs and am staying at that until the week is over. Then im off for 2 weeks. 100mcgs im def feeling the sides more, but they also do not bother me. I may up to 120mcgs when I start up again in 2 weeks. I am definitely feeling leaner and have a lot more energy. My weight hasnt dropped im still at the same weight but my pants are fitting differently. I also increased my taurine intake to 1500mg. I am taking 100mg in morning and 50mg in the afternoon. This has help tremendously with muscle cramps. When I increased the clen I may increase too 2000mg taurine. I am not sure when you really start seeing result from the clen. If anyone has any experiences with clen, would love some feedback.

My diet is still on point with my carb cycling. I take in low calories but still am killing it in the gym. The increase protein and lower carbs really works with my body. I am still doing a 50/30/20 split with protein/carbs/fat. You can still have awesome gains eating way below your maintenance levels. Everyone handles food differently. The clen definitely helps on no carb days in curbing my appetite. Those days can be a little rough!

I am thinking about upping the var to 15mg in the next week or so and run that till the end of my cycle. My body seems to be responding really well to the 12.5mg. I havent been experiencing many sides and feeling really great. I think upping it and being on the clen will be an awesome combo for me and I will get the results I am looking for. If anyone has any advice/feedback on increasing the var amount or experiences, would be greatly appreciated! Still learning as I am going.

----------


## Sweetss

Corretion i am taking 1000mg taurine in morning and 500mg in afternoon

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Sounds like things are going awesome sweets! Keep it up!

----------


## Sweetss

Day 43 Going on my 5th week.

Finished my first 2 weeks of clen on Saturday. Taking 2 werks off and then starting again at 100mcgs and going to go up to 120mgs after 2 days. Shaky/jitteriness is gone and feeling very good. Increasing my cardio thennext few weeks to really start buring fat!

I have been carb cycling for 3 months now and i decieded to chang up my diet. During my low/no cab days which were tues-thurs, i was feeling extremly tired and sluggish. I was still killing my workout on those days, but after i was not feeling good. I was feeling so exshausted and even nauseus. The combination of clen var and no carbs was really draining me. I have decided to up my calories to 1200 and still doing a 50/30/20 split (protein/carbs/fat). On my off days, whiich isv2 days a week i will be doing no carbs. Also, will do a refeed day when i fel my body needs it. Going to do this for a month and see how i feel. I have been wanting to get in fasted cardio in the mornings but with the carb cycling i was so tired it was hard to get up in the mornings. Now with my new diet, i am going to start and get 3 fasted cardio seshs a week and see how i feel. I really want to lean out more and need to kill it wen it comes to cardio. Ive been killin my workouts nw gotta do it with cardio. My measurements have stayed pretty much the same but weight increased over lastv2 weeks 2-3lbs to 143lbs. My streamgth has increased a lot! I feel like i lost weight too! This is a good sigh that im putting on muscle and buring fat! I carry most my fat in my hips thighs and butt, so the increased cardio will help me lean out in those areas. My upper body has been leaning out nicely. As far as sides, nothing to report. My skin has hardly broke out. Only thing ive noticed my hair is growing faster on my legs. Even my hair on my head i was told got longer in past month by my hair dresser. Overall, feeling great :Smilie: 

Since im half way done with my cycle i want to talk about PCT for women. I know men go through a lot after their cycle nd need a PCT. There are so many different views wen it comes to pct and women. My boyfriend spoke with a proffesional bodybuilder and she stated no PCT is necessary or women. When i stopped my first cycle last summer, i had zero sides, but i was also on birth control so i am not sure ifthat played a part. I hardly saw any reults being on the var n BC last summer. Butthis time around being off BC im seeing crazy changes so im debting on if i need a pct. i read some girls take nolvadex and also taper down the var at the end of their cycle. The female bodybuilder said no need to tapering down. So i would love some feed back on any female experiences! I want to be as prepared as possible as it comes closer to the end of my run.

----------


## Sweetss

Correction day 30 not 43!, im jumping the gun a lil lolol

----------


## austinite

Great log Sweetss. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Sweetss

> Great log Sweetss. Keep up the good work!


Thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Keep it up sweets!

----------


## lilred1988

im on day 10 of my var and clen cycle.. cant wait to hear /see your results as well. the first few days i was really feeling strong but now i feel a bit bloated and not like a "beast" at the gym .. this is my first cycle too. oh and im at 20mg /day

----------


## Sweetss

> im on day 10 of my var and clen cycle.. cant wait to hear /see your results as well. the first few days i was really feeling strong but now i feel a bit bloated and not like a "beast" at the gym .. this is my first cycle too. oh and im at 20mg /day


Are you female? That is a lil high for ur first cycle, But then again not sure your goals. I am at 12.5mg and am seeing great results. Could be your diet making you feel bloated. Whats your diet like??

----------


## Sweetss

Sunday i was feeling extremely bloated and pains in my stomach. I woke up monday with like a beer belly and i dont even drink lolol but it felt very hard. I changed my diet on sunday and stopped carb cycling and was taking in too much protein. Ugh boy did i feel gross! I was taking in 150g protein and i dropped it to 130g and feel back to normal! The change in diet is making me feel great. Now with the steady carb in take on my lifting days i feel like even more like an animal in the gym! Lot more energy. Increasing the cardio more each day i really want to lean out a lot and make these muscles pop! My boyfriend noticed last night my upper body is looking awesome! Shoulders traps and chest really developing and seeing more definition. Each day feeling more motivated!! Loving it!

----------


## Sweetss

Day 36

Had an awesome leg workout today! Here is a sample of my workout today i went heavy and hard! Normally i do about 6-8 exercises but today only 4 today since i hit each one heavy and hard!!! incorporated huge drop sets!! Had a personal best as well! Did 3 plates on leg press!! That was my goal and am sooo proud of my self 270lbs banged out 10reps too!! Definitly going heavier next weekend and will be hitting 4plates in no time  :Big Grin: 

Leg extensions 4 sets
-55lbs x20
-75lbs x15
-85lbs x12
-100lbs x10 dropset to 75lbx10 drop to 55lbs 10x (squeeze and hold)

Lying leg curls super set with standing single leg (squeeze and hold on each lying leg curl)
-40lbs x20//20lbs x15 each leg
-50lbs x15// 30lbs x 15 each leg
-65lbs x12// 40lbs x10 each leg
-70lbs x 10// 50lbs x 8 each leg 

Leg press 6 sets
-90lbs x20
-140lbs x20
-180lbs x15
-230lbs x 12
-250lbs x10
-270lbs x10!!!

Barbell squats ATG!
Warm up with bar x20
-85lbs x 20 2 sets 
-95lbs x20 2 sets 
-105lbs x 15 2 sets
-125lbs x10 
-105lbs x12 drop set to 95lbs x10 dropped to 85lbs x 10 dropped to 65lbs x 20 (couldnt walk after this)


After that work out, really feeling more motivated to kick it up a knotch these last 5 weeks i have left. My body is changing mote each day! My diet past week was at 1200cal i now Dropped my calories to 1000 but not carb cycling only having carbs in breafast pre and post workout and no carbs on days i do not lift. Current split 1000cal/75g carbs/22g fat/125g protein. Having more energy now that im off carb cycling so im going to add fasted cardio in the morning 3-4x a week to really lean out for at least 40-50 min and conituing cardio after my lifts 30-40 min. i put on a lot of muscle more than i thought. It goes to show you that everbodys different! im taking in such low calories and still showing awesome gains! My boyfriend keeps saying how awesome my arms look...and im looking a lil jacked! never thought i would look like that! my upper body kinda grew the fastest and leaned out the quickets so noticing the changes more there. Im looking more cut each day slow and steady cutting fat off. One more week then back on clen ! Im only halfway done with my cycle and im already thinking about wen im gonna start up again!

----------


## Sweetss

Day 45

Started back on the clen today at 100mcgs. I didn’t feel it that much at first. I took my normal pre workout drink and hit the gym early before work. I started to really feel it a few hours later. It like hit me very hard was very shaky but then after an hour is subsides and isn’t as strong. Going to go up to 120mcgs tomorrow and see how I feel.

3 ½ weeks left of the var. Very sad it is coming to an end. That only means one thing, that I really need to push myself that much harder these last few weeks. I really want to lean out a lot more so I increased my cardio to about an 40-50 min after my lifts and at least 3 days fasted cardio in the morning for about 50min. I haven’t been cutting up and leaning out as quick as I thought. I have been putting on a lot of muscle which I am surprised with the amount of cardio I have been doing and my calorie intake. I love it but I really want to start cutting up more and getting that ripped look. I lowered my protein because I was feeling extremely bloated the past few weeks. I’m currently taking in 1000cal 113g carbs 17g fats 100g protein. I have been feeling really good on this diet with a lot of energy so hopefully the clen will really kick up my fat burning a notch! My upper body seems to be leaning and cutting up quick. My stomach/mid section seems to hold on to fat longer grrrrr :/ I can see my abs coming through but I guess I just have to be patient and just keep that cardio up and diet on point. I am trying to train abs 3x per week and hit them hard. 

This Sunday I had another personal best in leg press! I was able to do 300lbs 5x! That was my goal to surpass 3 plates this weekend and I did and then some!! I just feel so good during my lifts and smashing through the weights. I also was able to squat 135lbs and actually get really low ATG for 10 reps without a spotter. Usually I have a spotter when I’m at the weight so if I had a spotter I definitely could have went heavier! Today’s workout was great. I did shoulders and triceps. I was able to 60lb press on smith machine for 6 reps. That is a personal best and was so exciting to see my shoulders and arm strength increasing. I will soon be putting 45lb plates on the smith for shoulder press!! Seeing these improvements keeps me so motivated and dedicated to keep getting better. My shoulders I split my training 2 days a week. One day focusing on more press exercises and the other more on rear delts. So my workout today was a lot of presses; dumbbell press, smith machine press, incline press, shoulder press machine. Had some cra*y pumps in my arms! Love that feeling! My tris I didn’t go heavy. I focuses on low weight and higher reps and really squee*ing /contracting the muscle. 

Since I am coming to an end of my cycle, I would really love some feedback on PCT. I know there isn’t much out there in regards to females and pct. I have heard through a professional women bodybuilder that no PCT is necessary. I am currently not going to do any PCT. I will keep logging how I feel and share my experience. But if any one has any suggestions on this part of the journey it is greatly appreciated.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Great log. Thank you for creating this thread. Re pCT pls pm ElectraMaddox. Her log had a short pct and I am certain very happy to share with you!!!

----------


## Sweetss

> Great log. Thank you for creating this thread. Re pCT pls pm ElectraMaddox. Her log had a short pct and I am certain very happy to share with you!!!


Thank you girlygymrat :Smilie:  yes i was reading her log got some good info from her!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thank you girlygymrat yes i was reading her log got some good info from her!


Hey sweetss. ElectraMaddox calls herself a var veteran! pls PM her too if you like.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sweetss

Day 48

I change up my diet yet again. I have been feeling kind of stuck. I am not loosing much body fat. I keep putting on more and more muscle. So I dropped my calories to 850/96c/14f/85p. with the amount of cardio I am doing and eating a such a calorie deficit, I would think I would be burning a lot more fat. adding the clen in I thought would help and I would see faster results. My weight has increased from 138lbs to 144lbs and my measurements have stayed the same for the past 2 months. Still at hips 36” waist 27”. The only thing that grew was my butt that’s at 39” which has made me very happy. Been training my glutes a lot more these past 3 months. I have posted a thread under the Nutrition section with my diet and goals and see if I can get some feedback on what I need to do. I want a 6 pack and I know diet is key for that!

I decided to change my training up as well for the next week. I going to be lifting very heavy doing weight I can only do about 6-8 reps. I am also trying to get my lifts done in an hour making them a lot more intense. I started last night with back. Got through 5 exercises in 1 hour and 40min on Stairmaster. Ohh boyy was it intense felt like I was going to puke after! I was surprised at how strong I am! Today I woke up so sore, so I know I shocked my body with the intense lift. So I will keep everyone updated on how this goes for the next week or so. This well be great way to push myself since it is last few weeks of my cycle.

Update on the clen. I started back on Monday 4/1/13 doing 100mcgs then day 2 went up to 120mcgs and will be staying at that level. The sides are just enough. I know if I go higher it will be too much. Weird sides I am experiencing. Many people get very wired on clen I am actually getting extremely sleepy and lethargic. I take 30mcgs around 6am and by 9am I am about to fall asleep at my desk at work. My eyes feel so heavy that if I closed them I could easily pass out. Its’ so strange. I still get the shaky/jitteriness. But it also comes and goes the lethargic tired feeling. When I hit the gym around 7pm I still take my normal pre workout drink and I feel fine and have a lot of energy in my workouts. I did a little research and saw some other people experienced the same sides. I found that in people who have ADHD the clen speeds them up so much it actually slows them down, same effect as Ritalin. Hmm always thought I had a little ADHD lol I’ve also noticed I have been feeling extremely cold on days I take no carb and am on clen. Clen normally raises your body temp. What I found out is carbs ingested are converted into heat and since clen elevates your metabolism, when you on a low carb diet (under 50g) your body is using up all it's carbs at an accelerated rate. Thus the feeling of being cold. This is a good sign that the clen is doing its job.

----------


## Sweetss

I wanted to add i take 30mcgs at 6am and 30mcgs st 12 noon

----------


## Fraggle1979

Fab detailed blog, really enjoyed reading it  :Smilie:

----------


## Sweetss

> Fab detailed blog, really enjoyed reading it


Thank you Fraggle!

----------


## Sweetss

Day 52

Diet is such key factor when maximizing your results with bodybuilding/weight training. It is a lot of trial and error and seeing what works for your body. I have been feeling very stuck lately and not losing any body fat. My cardio is on point and I keep increasing it and I’m killing it in the gym so it just was very frustrating not seeing the results I want. I’m am wanting to drop to approx 14%bf I am currently around 18%. I want to get that low because I will feel comfortable at that level and also I am thinking of competing in the future. My calories for the past 2 months have been around 1000. I have had awesome energy being at such a low calorie level, so I never thought my diet was totally wrong. I was seeing awesome muscle gains these past few months as well so I thought my body worked better under lower calories. So I tested out different protein/carb/fat splits to see if that would help. So I increasing the protein in my diet, that only caused me to bloat. I lowered it back down and the bloating went away. I increased carb percentage to 45% ad protein 40% still at 1000cal and still felt the same nothing really noticeable. So I posted up in the nutrition section to really get some help. A few people mention to increase my calories. I finally took the advice and changed my diet to 1300cal 146g carbs 114g protein 29g fat. I changed my diet on Saturday. I did a reefed day on Friday and boy did my body need it. I woke up Saturday feeling awesome and had a flat tummy! Had an awesome workout Saturday morning. Normally after reefed days you feel amazing the next day. It’s been about 3 days on my new diet and boy let me tell you I feel amazing. I have way more energy than I ever had before. In my last post I was saying how tired and lethargic I was feeling from the clen , well that is completely gone. Changing my diet has helped that as well. My body was in need of food and was shutting down. I love the fact I can eat more now J I’m going to measure myself again today and see how I am after a week of this diet. I feel I am going to see great results over the next few weeks. J Sunday I had an awesome leg workout and it was 1000% because of my diet. After 3 days I am already feeling leaner! Really looking forward to seeing how this diet helps with my training and cutting. I am going to measure myself tonight and see how I am after a week. I want to thank everyone who helped me with my diet and gave me a lot of advice. I have a whole new sense of motivation this week. I feel like I am back on track in getting towards my goal of a bad ass body!

----------


## Sweetss

Day 60. 
Coming to an end of my cycle. 10 days to go! I finally figured out what diet works best for my body and am not feeling a million times better and having even more energy in the gym. Wish I knew this when I started my cycle but it is a learning experience and trial an error when it comes to nutrition and fitness. Been taking in 1300 cal and feeling leaner then when I was talking in 850cal. I stopped the clen since it just wasn’t doing anything for me..not really sure why. I was hardly feeling the sides and was at 120mcgs and not really losing any body fat. since I stopped the clen I am not cramping as much. Those muscle cramps are no joke. I was taking in 2000mg taurine and still getting horrible cramps in my calves and feet. I ran out of taurine this past Saturday, but have been off clen so I haven’t had any cramps..thank god!!

Now that my diet is on point, the next few months after my cycle, I am going to kill it and work my ass off before I start my next cycle (September-ish) and really take myself to another level. I will not be doing a PCT and will continue to report how I feel after my cycle, since there isn’t much advise out there when it comes to PCT. I will post up a few pictures of my progress at the end of my cycle. 

I am still feeling awesome and like superwomen in the gym! J I switched up my training this week and was lifting heavy and less reps and boy did I feel it!! Was so sore each day. It was a great idea to change up my training technique. Now this week I am going back to concentrating on contracting the muscle and squeezing on each rep still going heavy but not to the point of my max. Trying each day to increase cardio to help me burn this fat off and really start to cut up. I have been doing more intense HIIT routines on treadmill.; all out sprints for 30secs and rest 30sec and repeating for a total of 20min on incline. I have build a hell of a lot of muscle these past 60 days and I am very impressed with my fitness level at this point I completed the Spartan race held at Citi field this past Saturday. That was a huge test of endurance and strength. Very happy with my progress and how I have been feeling.

----------


## Sweetss

Only 3 days left on my cycle! It went by so fast. The 5-6 weeks was really trying to figure out my diet because it just wasn’t right. Did a lot of changing/tweaking and finally starting to figure out what works for my body with the helpful advice of a lot of you. I’m eating a lot more now and seeing better results and feeling 100000x better. Wish I knew this when I started to really maximize my results with the var…but now I’m ready for my next cycle J I am thinking of starting up again in august/September and will post another log as well. Right now I’m really focusing on cutting and leaning out. I built a lot of muscle these past 10 weeks more so then I expected! The clen wasn’t really doing anything for me but just making me feel awful so I cut that out I started taking phenolox stimulant sensitive fat burner from metabolic nutrition. I took one today before fast cardio this morning, and I can def feel it working. I feel like I have a tone of energy but none of the shaky/jitteriness which is nice! Plus you only have to take one pill a day! I will keep everyone informed how it helps with my cutting. 

Like I said in a few earlier post I will not being doing a PCT. I will keep a log for the first few weeks and let everyone know how I am feeling. I know the “superwoman” feeling will probably go away, but I am determined to keep my mind focused on my goals and keep pushing myself close to them each day. I’m also looking forward to see what the next month has in store for me. I know I will drop some of the extra water weight from the var and will really start leaning out. I am going to keep training hard focusing a lot on contracting the muscle and squeezing on each lift. I am trying to intensify my lifts but keeping my weight training about 45-60min; leg days is the exceptions that just takes a while! Every few weeks I will do one week of lifting very heavy where I can only do 6-8 reps. With the added energy, I will be really busting out more fasted am cardio. I am doing a lot more intense HIIT; 30-40 second sprints on speed 11 incline 3 and 30 seconds reset for about 20min, increasing the speed and incline last 5 sprints. That’s what I do 5 days a week after my lifts. Also doing intense and fast pace 15min on Stairmaster after the sprints about 3x a week. I really slacked with the fasted am cardio because I was so tired from the lack of food. Now with the fat burner and more food I am able to get up nice and early! Today I was able to completed 20 min HIIT sprints and 15min on Stairmaster fasted at 5am! I just kept thinking to myself how badly I want to lean out. I try and think like competitor and stay focus as if I am prepping for a show. Their minds are so focused and show so much dedication. I plan on competing in the future. Right now I want to see how well I lean out and how great of shape I can get my body in. I only have a year under my belt of lifting and dieting so I am still learning!

I am going to take my final measurements Saturday. My weight has increased. At first I was a little frustrated, I assumed id drop weight while cutting. But my diet was like causing my body to shut down and not do anything. Plus I gained muscle and also a little water weight from the var so that added to the weight gain. Since I am cutting, I was getting frustrated since I wasn’t losing a lb a week, like most other people who have done a cutting phase. But everyone is different and I know that too but I tend to fall into that girly mind frame sometimes and fall victim to the scale and get stressed about the number. My boyfriend always brings me back to reality and then I realize that it’s just that a number! How I fell is more important and how my clothes fit is the best indicator. To any girl interested in starting a cycle, do not get frustrated with the scale because your weight will most likely increase and your body will change and you will look more muscular and athletic. The var is not a magic pill that will give you that dream body. You need to put in the work! The var will just help you along the journey! Good news is with this new diet and eating more I have lost 3lbs in the past 3 weeks! So a lb a week really feels good!

My work out last night was Back. I was able to do one full unassisted pull up almost had 2! Finally!! I have been waiting for the day to do a real pull up! Workout was done in about an hour then completed 20min HIIT sprints on treadmill. Heavy hard and intense!

Warm up pull ups 1 unassisted

2 x 10 assisted 55lbs

Lat cable push down

1x 20 45lbs

1x 15 60lbs

1x 10 70lbs

1x 10 80lbs drop set to 45lbs


Wide grip Lat pull down

1x20 45lbs

1x15 60lbs

1x 10 80lbs

1x8 100lbs **drop set to 70lbs x10 drop to 55lbs till failure


Seated cable pull

1x 20 45lbs

1x 15 60lbs 

1x 12 80lbs

1x 10 90lbs

Leverage high Row machine

1x 20 45lbs

1x10 55lbs

1x10 80lbs


Bent over Barbell Rows first 3 sets super set with reverse grip, last set drop set

1x20 bar only 45lbs

1x 65lbs

1x10 85lbs

1X10 105lbs

1x8 105lbs drop to 85lbs x10 drop to 65lbs x10 drop to 45(bar only) until failure


Deadlifts

2x15 95lbs

2x 10 115lbs

2x 10 135lbs


Dumbbell Shrugs (hold and squeeze at top)

2x 15 40lbs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sweetss - awesome log!

----------


## Sweetss

> sweetss - awesome log!


Thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## Sweetss

Final stats:
waist: 27"
hips: 36"
chest: 34.5"
hips/butt: 39.5"
weight: 147lbs
So i gained about 10lbs since i started my cycle and it was definitly all muscle! Didnt think id gain so much but impressed with how i look. My body fat has stayed the same. Now that have the right diet i am carb cycling again and hopefully will be leaning out Now to show all the muscle i built. Very happy with my butt growing an inch and waist shrinking! Overall i am very happy with my progress this cycle. Now im ready to really cut up and become more ripped over next few months. I plan on starting up a new cycle come stember-ish.

Been off anavar for 5 days now and honestly i am feeling great! The heart burn and muscle cramps are gone. Im still feeling really strong and killing my workouts. I am very focused on reaching my dream body so feeling very motivated. Im feeling leaner being off var. feel like im loosing that water weight since i added a lot more fasted cardio in the morning. am not taking anything for my PCT besides my normal supplements; multi vitamin c fish oil, bcaas.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I was thinking about you earlier today! Wondering how you were doing post cycle!!! Good to hear you are having no sides and feeling well!! Thanks for taking the time to keep this log!!!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

What's your height?

----------


## Sweetss

> What's your height?


5'4"

----------


## Sweetss

> I was thinking about you earlier today! Wondering how you were doing post cycle!!! Good to hear you are having no sides and feeling well!! Thanks for taking the time to keep this log!!!!


Yes im feeling really good! Appreciate all the support! Hope this log can help ladies interested in starting a cycle. I will keep posting for next month since PCT is like an unknown area for women and there r so many mixed reviews on it.

----------


## < <Samson> >

It seems like good info to have on here. But, whats crazy to me is that quite a few women do it and have no idea about jack shit. 


Kinda, like some guys I talk to who say PCT is just a waste. < umm, okay

----------


## Sweetss

> It seems like good info to have on here. But, whats crazy to me is that quite a few women do it and have no idea about jack shit. 
> 
> 
> Kinda, like some guys I talk to who say PCT is just a waste. < umm, okay



Yes i know i agree!! Many women think var is like a miracle pill or something. And some guys think they will become like arnold schwarzenegger lolol you gotta put in wrk and Your diet and training need to be on point! You definitely need to research and do your homework before you start something like this and think about ur goals and where you want to take your fitness level. I did my homewrk  :Wink:  and have my bf who is very into fitness/nutrition and has years of experience that helped guide me.

For women, there isnt much advice or anyone sharing experiences out on this topic and on pct for women. Women and men have very different experiences wen it comes to Var and the effects. such a lil dose goes a long way for a women. Yeah PCT for guys is a MUST. Hopefully my experiences will help other women interested in starting a cycle.

----------


## Sweetss

So it has been about 2 weeks off the var. i am feeling really good still. Even during my lifts feelling great still as if im still on anvar! i get a lil more tired during my lifts but im still lifting heavy and hard! No weird feelings/sides or any depression. I think many girls research too much wen it comes to pct. there isnt much on the way a girl react but there is a ton on men. men have to have a pct in place wen they come off. I feel there is no need to take anything my body doesnt need and ive had professional women bodybuilder say you do not need pct and they were taking a hire dose than me! For a female coming off there cylce, the biggest advice i can give you is just stay positive and conitue to go hard at the gym! If you keep that "superwomen" beastmode mentality you will conitue to feel great after your cycle!! 

The only thing ive noticed is my bodys hormones are definitly changing and adjusting since my skin has broken out a lot. Breakingbouton my face and Also breaking out in areas i never have before like a lil on my shoulders chest and neck. Nothing too crazy just lil bumps...it's a lil annoying but if this is the only thing that happens then its nothing lol :Smilie:  still no period yet...probably will take a good month to get back on track.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Good info for sure. . . . A bit different from what I seen on here before. 


PCT can not be compared to a guy's PCT. But, in theory you are shutting down your natural test production. Yet, it is so small compared to one of a dude. 


Interesting stuff, thank you for coming back and posting it up. This info is much less common on females for sure.

----------


## Heels

Great info. I'm an extreme newbie, and your post has been great learning material.

----------


## Giggle

Thanks Sweets. I'm impressed with your log and glad you did so well on the var and clen .
I'm working to cut a bit more, and then start a cycle of my own later.
Timing is everything isn't it!

----------


## johnC80

Hey Sweetss, wondering if you have anything new to share? Have you managed to keep your gains? Any problems show up since your last post here? 

My wife is considering running a 10 week Anavar cycle, so this thread has been really helpful.

----------


## d011fac3

Great log sweets! Just curious if you are starting another cycle soon and how you've been doing since you stopped your last cycle? Keep up the great work!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sarahk19

Your posts have been very interesting and informative......thank you for putting in the effort!! I want to start a cycle in the future sometime but think i need to get my body fat down a bit more first (its at 27%) and do a lot more research  :Big Grin:  again thanks for your posting, really great to see another woman's progress with this stuff....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Your posts have been very interesting and informative......thank you for putting in the effort!! I want to start a cycle in the future sometime but think i need to get my body fat down a bit more first (its at 27%) and do a lot more research  again thanks for your posting, really great to see another woman's progress with this stuff....


 Hi Sarah. Your observation is correct with diet being key to success without and with AAS.

----------


## itsmybody

> Hi Sarah. Your observation is correct with diet being key to success without and with AAS.


Welcome Sarah! 100% w/GirlyGymRat. Get nutrition inline before anything. This stuff can get expensive so might as well do it right when you decide to go for it. Good Luck!!!!!

----------


## peemer123

Great posts sweetss, i am prepping (trying to get my nerve up) to start taking var but haven't tested it yet so i am leary. it is so difficult as a woman to get good, trustworthy information on ped. so many woman take it, but lie...so it's hard to determine who is on it and who isn't. keep posting! post some pics too!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great posts sweetss, i am prepping (trying to get my nerve up) to start taking var but haven't tested it yet so i am leary. it is so difficult as a woman to get good, trustworthy information on ped. so many woman take it, but lie...so it's hard to determine who is on it and who isn't. keep posting! post some pics too!



I haven't seen sweeets post in a while.

----------


## peemer123

I have purchased my Anavar and tested it with the Labmax two step test. All looks good, however I just can' seem to get the balls to start my cycle. I am still concerned with potential sides. I had bloodwork done a month ago so I have a good marker for comparsion when I do start and get into my cycle. My diet is very clean, I cut out alcohol entirely, carbs under 50 mg a day and protein is 130 mg per day, fat 100 mg per day. I train 6 days a week. Then I came across some information about SARMS and starting considering running a stack of SAMRS for 6 weeks but everyone on this forum says go the AAS route. Any thoughts?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Suggest start new thread in Steroid Q&A  :Smilie:

----------

